# Is it safe to lie on your stomach when 8 weeks pregnant?



## Astral (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I saw someone else posted and you said it was fine, just turn over once you wake up. My problem is that I cant get to sleep since having my early scan.. I normally lie on my tummy with one leg raised. This is still comfy, but I am paranoid that I am squishing baby and this makes me not sleep. I toss and turn trying to get comfy on my side, but I end up rolling onto my front and then getting paranoid and more wakeful. Is it safe??

Thanks
Astral


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, at the moment, your baby is still very tiny and is protected inside your pelvis, so there is no danger of any harm from lying on your front,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

